# 1967 GTO 400 HO cowl tag



## turbopedro (May 7, 2014)

Hello Guys, 

Im in Hungary and restoring a '67 GTO - now almost ready.
Can you help me decoding the cowl tag?

I upload a before/after pic as well to get you closer.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

10b= October, 2nd week
67= 1967, 2= Pontiac, 4217= 2 door hardtop coupe, PON= Made at the Pontiac Plant, 3802= body number
223= black interior, R= strato bucket seat, P= Silverglaze metallic paint, 2=black vinyl top
W=tinted windshield, T=power front seat
2Z= 3 speed auto, G= Console
3B= Rear window defogger
5W= Custom retractable front seat belts


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

WOW!!!! what a transformation...stunning car, more pics please!!!! Welcome to the Forum. Always nice to see GTO's from around the world. As hard and costly as it is to do one in the states i salute you guys who have to wait months for parts and pay outrageous shipping and taxes to keep these old Goats alive....:thumbsup::cheers


----------



## turbopedro (May 7, 2014)

thx guys,

Well, youre absolutely right with the parts to trace. Not easy, nor cheap. Its been a long run. After stripping the car it went through a sandblast. Everything was quite ok but I decided to order every available body part from the US. At that time roof panel and trunk was not available as new. So we manufactured it. Rebuilding the body was done by Flamin Garage friends Sheet metal work | Flamin Garage

As I went on with the restoration I decided to make everything perfect, ie. costs went sky high fairly early. Though aim was to go stock, engine is a bit wilder with a lot of port work, forged internals, little rougher cam, headers, stainless exhaust. Body is stock, frame is boxed. I just could not make the move to have the factory vinyl back so seats and panels are genuine leather and I also remanufactured a grant steering wheel /w eben wood. Panels on the dash and console with the wooden vinyl was also replaced with true wooden layer, etched eben. Everything inside looks exactly stock but giving a finer, exclusive feel - as it should have been done in the factory IMO. Wheels remained RallyII 15" but tires are Goodyear Polyglas GT front G60, rear L60.

I think this is what they say a nuts/bolts restoriation, every little detail is indeed new on the car


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

That interior looks amazing. Nice work. Matt


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy cow! I just followed the link that you provided. Those guys are some real craftsmen!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, since you went to that extreme with detail and cost, you might as well track down an original steering wheel to boot. Nice looking goat.


----------



## turbopedro (May 7, 2014)

Well, I might have been dumb but I gave the original steering wheel away as a present to a friend. It was in awful condition in the trunk when I purchased the car. I thought I dont like it, too big, too oldish, not the muscle car type of thing I was looking for.

I dont know - maybe I just should have restored the original one and put it back in the trunk.


----------



## turbopedro (May 7, 2014)

This is how happy I was when buying the car. :biggrin2:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:WOW. Very nicely done, and very classy. Two thumbs up!!


----------

